# Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt



## bullyfan (15. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe einen neuen Teich von 6000ltr., Wasserwerte alles ok, meine Koi´s umgesetzt, drei Tage war alles super.

Aber jetzt ist folgendes, die Koi´s jagen sich wie wild durch den Teich, d.h ein Koi läßt sich überhaupt nicht mehr blicken und versteckt sich in den Pflanzen, sobald er raus kommt, wird er wieder gejagt.

Habe heute einen Teichfreund gefragt, der meinte, es ist Paarungsverhalten. Kann das sein? Habt Ihr auch solche Probleme, könnt Ihr mir einen Rat geben, denn ich mach mir Sorgen um diesen einen Koi, das er vor Erschöpfung umkommen könnte.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Doris (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Hallo Bullyfan

Ja, ab einem bestimmten Alter, ich glaube es war so ab ~ 5 Jahre sind die Koi geschlechtsreif... da jagen sie sich ... Manchmal soll es schon ziemlich ruppig zugehen, es sieht so aus als wenn sie sich in die Seite stubbsen... ich habs bei unseren Koi noch nicht gesehen, aber ich denke in diesem oder im nächsten Jahr sind auch unsere Racker soweit. Aber bei den Goldfischen hab ich es schon beobachten können. Dann geht im Wasser die Post ab... es spritzt und platscht....
Sollten deine Koi das Alter haben, denke ich wirst du  bald Koibabys bei dir im Teich haben...

:gratuliere​


----------



## Clovere (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

die lieben Triebe 

Männchen ab dem 3. und Weibchen ab dem 4. Jahr


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Hallo,
wie alt sind denn die Koi ? Wenn zu Jung, dann fällt Laichverhalten eher weg, aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen glaub ich da eh nicht dran.

Ich glaube eher das die Koi ganz andere Problemchen haben, Costia & Co lassen grüßen. Schau sie dir mal genauer an, sind Hauttrübungen zu erkennen ? Legen sie sich ab und zu mal am Boden ab, stehen sie ruhig im Wasser ?


----------



## bullyfan (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Hallo Uwe

Nein keine Hautveränderungen.Liegen nicht am Boden.

Fressen,sind gut in der Farben .Sonst sind sie fitt.

Wir haben sie jetzt ein Jahr.Ich denke sie sind so zwischen 3 und 4 Jahre.

Habe ja auch nachgefragt,mann sagte mir auch ist leichverhalten.

Und einnige teichfreunde haben es ja auch geschrieben.Und so glaube ich es 

auch,bin aber immer sehr dankbar für eure Antworten.

liebe grüße


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Dann ist ja alles OK


----------



## Blaukoi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Hallo,

hier handelt es sich 100% um das Laichverhalten. Auch meine koi´s spielen verrückt. Vorgestern wurde ein Weibchen gejagt. Es konnte sich nicht anders helfen, als zu springen und ist auf den Teichrand aufgeschlagen. Aber nichts passiert.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## geecebird (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

tss tss, dass die Mädchen aber auch immer so zickig sein müssen ;o)


----------



## lars75 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Das ist aber sehr zeitig zum ablaichen. Eigentlich sollten da so um die 20 Grad im Teich sein. Deine 6000l sind aber vielleicht schon so warm bei dem Wetter. Das ist für Kois aber eine ziehmlich geringe Wassermenge:crazy
Das wird nicht lange gut gehen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Morgen 

ich denke laichen wollen sie noch nicht, eher schon mal die besten Plätze sichern 

Hatte ich gestern beim Nachbarn auch beobachten können, aber Laichspiele sehen anders aus.
Und ich hab wohl nur Weiber im Teich


----------



## nico1985 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Moin, heute morgen ging bei mir die post ab, ich habe es voher nicht geglaubt das sie noch ablaichen werden, weil die lezten berichte von euch schon so lange her sind. Aber wie die gelaicht haben! jeder nicht jedem sogar die ganz kleinen die gerade mal 1 jahr alt sind, aber ob da bei denen schon soviel raus kommt!!!! Auf jeden fall weiß ich jetzt wer ein mänchen ist und wer ein weibchen! Und das weibchen das habe ich jetzt 1 jahr und ich habe es mit 15 cm gekauft, also ist es höhstens 2 jahre!!!

gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Geh mal davon aus das deine Koi älter sind als man dir gesagt hat


----------



## nico1985 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Koi´s spielen verrückt*

Ja schaun wa mal


----------

